# Yamaha 4 stroke 30 jet opiniones



## hotshotinn (Jul 18, 2011)

Has you seen one running up the river before and if you did were you inpressed?Do you or anyone no anyone that ras a Yamaha 30 jet?I has a line on a new one but its a 4 stroker.The man at the boat store says the Yamaha is far superiour over the Mercury and this is comming from a man that sells both Yamaha and Mercury :shock: Mercury is a 40 jet over the 30 yamaha but my light 1448 is rateing for a 30 but I am not scared to run a 40 jet onit


----------



## Smells Fishy (Jul 18, 2011)

i ran a 40/30 Yammi 4 stroke jet on a 15' alumacraft crappy/panfish style jon. It was a heavy motor and made the ass end a little heavy but it pushed it along just fine. Before the motor was even broke in the GPS read just under 30mph. It ran skinny water pretty well to boot.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 18, 2011)

My biggest consideration would be if the Merc is a four stroke. If the merc is a two stroke, you will probably find similar weight between the 40 merc and 30 yamaha, but I don't know for sure... I'd imagine the yamaha would weigh around 220 or so? If you look on outboardjets.com there is a great chart that lays out the hp you should have (at the pump) based on the overall weight. My 90/65 four stroke makes my 17' squat a little, so on the hole shot the back end dips down pretty good which requires a little more water, but it gets up quick enough that it's for a very short distance.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes the Mercury is a 4 stroker like the yamaha.The man called the mercury a big hog.I have seen the 4 stroker Mercury and it is a nice moter and i have been thinking of geting one of those too but the mercury is more than the yamaha.I now am thinking i would be happy with either the mercury or the yamaha.The Yamaha would probely be the best choice on my 1448 but I my change boat to bigger so the more hp would be the best move.My 20 jet still runs like a champ so maybe I evin wait for a better deal?


----------



## red450r (Jul 19, 2011)

when i bought my boat it came with the yamaha 30 jet, it ran great, i ran it for 6 months with no problems at all, by the g3 website my boat weights 600+ pounds. It would plane my boat out but slow. But if I had a 1448 i wouldnt hesitate to slap a 30hp yamaha jet on it. hard to beat that warrenty.


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 19, 2011)

When i was looking into new boats last year a 60/40 yammi was $2000 more then the merc 60/40 both where 4 strokes


----------



## reedjj (Jul 20, 2011)

What about the Tohatsu MD35 Jet? Its a 2stroke that only weighs 197 lbs. 35 At the JEt too! Its a 50hp powerhead.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 21, 2011)

reedjj said:


> What about the Tohatsu MD35 Jet? Its a 2stroke that only weighs 197 lbs. 35 At the JEt too! Its a 50hp powerhead.


Tohatsu and jet [-X Four stroke and jet [-X 
No all joking aside I never see a tohatsu with a jet and when I have they've never impressed me. Same thing with a 4 stroke I've never been impressed, but I'm a speed freek so I go with the OMC 2 strokes but I see where that's a problem for alot of guys because you can't buy them new.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Jul 21, 2011)

There is a E-tec 60/40 for sale on a fishing forum I frequent. It looks to be someone just listing, but not an active member. Text is copied below, but forum has a picture. 
BTW: I have no idea if it is a good buy or not (not a jet guy). Just ran acrss it after reading this thread. 


https://www.smallmouths.com/smallmouth-forum/showthread.php?t=2126
Evinrude E-Tec 60/40 Jet. $5,250. One owner. Runs perfectly. Bought new in spring 2007. Very low hours. Less than two gallons of E-Tec oil (mixed with fuel) used over life of engine. Been fishing a hp restricted area. Moving to a larger E-Tec to accommodate the growing family.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 21, 2011)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CDIQtwIwBA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D9u_nqhgOFbU&rct=j&q=blazer%20jet%20boats&ei=O3IoTueEL-fo0QH5i9XECg&usg=AFQjCNHngAxUahT8n7zeXuxGGx7qLZyS2w&cad=rja

I find this vidio of a Blazer 1752 and a Tosatsu jet.I read this was on the very upper Missisippi river
Looks like the Tohatsu runs along pretty good =D>
Check it out =D>


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks a little smaller then a 17' 52" to me, looks more like a 16' 48". I'm guessing high 20's to low 30's


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 22, 2011)

I think you are right about the speed.I looked for the info about the boat but no longer can find it.I remember them saying it was a 1752 though and the boaut came from Trout.I likes the setup =D> Nice open and simple =D>


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 24, 2011)

It is a 17 48 with a 40hp


----------



## hotshotinn (Jul 24, 2011)

lowe1648 do you know the man that runs that boat?I likes it and if you know him i would like to call and talk with him about the boat.Can you help?


----------

